# Shark Fishing from Shore



## Gulfstream (Feb 15, 2006)

I have seen some of the laws etc about piers and such.

I was wondering if anyone here fishes for shark from the beach and if so where. My buddy and I are really looking into doing this. We have a small skiff we could use as well if there are protected bays that make sense to drop a small boat into.

Just looking to see what others are doing.

Thanks


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

In Va Beach you are not allowed to shark fish,,, but if one by chance bites well you know cant control what hits ya 8nbait ya know,,, but i do most of my sharkin down in the Barrer Islands OBX,,, will get a few nice ones in false cape , Back bay area and sand bridge area,,, also we use to slay them on the Old Harrisons pier which is now Ocean View Pier if ya following me ,,,, ,,, and we did pretty good on seagull which you can Shark fish there since it is outta Va Beach alot of people didnt know that its Cape Charles and you can shark there


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Gulfstream said:


> I have seen some of the laws etc about piers and such.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here fishes for shark from the beach and if so where. My buddy and I are really looking into doing this. We have a small skiff we could use as well if there are protected bays that make sense to drop a small boat into.
> 
> ...



you are cobia fishing.....


----------



## Gulfstream (Feb 15, 2006)

I appreciate the help, I am not overly familiar with those locations as I have either fished in the bay in a boat or down in Beaufort/Cape Lookout NC. If you wouldnt mind helping me a little bit more on location I would appreciate it. Its a little bit of a haul from Central Virginia to the water so I want to make sure I am going about it the right way.

If you could post some help here or email me at [email protected]

Really want to get into it this year...


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Bay Boat Fishing ya best spot fer sharks is around any of the reefs outthere or between the 4th and the highrise bridge

or if you can find where a nice blue or mack blitz and ya around there close to dusk or morning drop anchor and shark it there


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

city of Vbeach law says that you can not intentionanlly fish for shark from the beach out to three miles if i remember right


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Ed, How in the heck can Va. Beach city council think they can control a 3 mile limit. The next thing you know they are going to declare themselves a separate country??

BTW, there are people who chum for blue fish too. How does Va. Beach city council plan to controll that?? I guess I'm not the only one thats getting irritated at that bunch!


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

Go to the point in the summer. Catch a spanish at dusk. Wait for all the metal crowd to leave. Chunk 1/2 the spanish out on an SL50SH spooled with 30lb, and hope whatever bites is small enough to reel in.

Works just about every time.


----------



## Gulfstream (Feb 15, 2006)

I know where you all are talking concerning the high rise, I head over there all the time in the winter for duck hunting. 

I know there are some seriosuly deep holes around in there. Should I setup on these or are there other things to look for.

I dont know how structure plays into things with sharks.

Man, great site, glad I joined today!


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

.


----------



## Gulfstream (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a great source for chum, the bait is my bigger concern wanting mackerel or tuna heads. They are carried in the local tackle shops here in Richmond...

Thinking about loading up with Dacron over mono - any thoughts?


----------



## 1ragincajun (Jan 24, 2006)

well on the gulf coast for sharks we used cut mullet or croaker or really anything that bled
a good amount. so im sure that would be fine here.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

*hey gulf*

Im going to be doin a lot of sharkin this summer gonna try to float some tuna/king mackeral heads off of seagull pier at night heard alot of stories from there maybe we can meet up over the summer and get into some biters im still learning about shark fishing but i think ive got it figured out


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Bad Tater said:


> Go to the point in the summer. Catch a spanish at dusk. Wait for all the metal crowd to leave. Chunk 1/2 the spanish out on an SL50SH spooled with 30lb, and hope whatever bites is small enough to reel in.
> 
> Works just about every time.



Thats what i doo look for the good run of macks and blues and there will be sharks there at dusk.


----------



## Gulfstream (Feb 15, 2006)

Bassboy - I am the same way, just learning and getting into it.

Was wondering if there were some general guidelines on when it picks up.

What water temp is critical? I heard when the blues and mack's start running, are there some other indicators.

I got took by International 16S and rigged with Powerpro 65 lb test (16 lb diameter) and rigged it up on one of my "lighter" rods in case moby swims through.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

*I chark fish*

Me and my buds charck fish down here in nc off the beach


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Bassboy said:


> Im going to be doin a lot of sharkin this summer gonna try to float some tuna/king mackeral heads off of seagull pier at night heard alot of stories from there maybe we can meet up over the summer and get into some biters im still learning about shark fishing but i think ive got it figured out


We caught tons of 2-4ft. sharks out there this summer while cobia fishing. Get out there EARLY, throw somethin bloody down off the end, and crank 'em in till your back hurts. Just remember to bring a cheap net or a pier gaff if your eatin' em.


----------



## 1ragincajun (Jan 24, 2006)

from what i heard about sharks and temps is
that depending on the species they dont like
the water near the piers or the beach below 72.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

adviser i think you are right 
i just work for the stuiped basterds


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

advisor & edgotbait...this is a monarchy...now bow to "QUEEN MYRA"...:--|


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

all hail the one breasted wounder

QUEEN MYRA

I AM BUT YOUR PENNYLESS SLAVE


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

One thing to be aware of is that they changed the rules for keeping sharks. They can be found at:

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/fr490.shtm

Basically you can keep smooth and spiny dog fish all you want but any other sharks that you keep must be at least 54 inches fork length. Also there are lots of species that can not be kept all all. 

Read the regulations if you keep any sharks. Good luck in identifying your catch.

Tom


----------



## Galveston (Mar 7, 2002)

*Shark Fishing from the pier*

Gulfstream,welcome to the east coast. There is no Shark fishing from the pier allowed.However as NTKG says you're "Cobia" fishing and catch shark who is to say. I found that the old Harrrison's pier is best. Just throw sumpin bloody of the end of the pier and if she screaming and hollering and thrashing round you have sharks in no time. Ive caught as many as 13 in one night, some were real back breakers too! Good Luck and Good fishing!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Tom Powers said:


> One thing to be aware of is that they changed the rules for keeping sharks. They can be found at:
> 
> http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/fr490.shtm
> 
> ...



Thanks for the translation Tom! Can you give us a "rule of thumb" for identifying "keep-able" versus "non-keep-able" shark?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Rory you need to take a Peterson's with you to ID the sharks. Now the Dogfish don't have teeth as I remember. The big thing is a toothed shark must be 54 inches to possibly be legal.

http://new-brunswick.net/new-brunswick/sharks/species.html


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Bad Tater said:


> Go to the point in the summer. Catch a spanish at dusk. Wait for all the metal crowd to leave. Chunk 1/2 the spanish out on an SL50SH spooled with 30lb, and hope whatever bites is small enough to reel in.
> 
> Works just about every time.


-------------------------------------------------------------

watch using spanish for bait ...
few years ago the fish cops raided the point , because we were using them for bait ......
don't remember the particulers except thats the only thig the drum were biting on  

derf


----------



## Gulfstream (Feb 15, 2006)

Clarification - "the point" being down in oregon inlet?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Gulfstream said:


> Clarification - "the point" being down in oregon inlet?


The point is in Buxton, S of OI.


----------



## Gulfstream (Feb 15, 2006)

Cdog said:


> The point is in Buxton, S of OI.



Thank you!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

good spot to fish , lots of people though sometimes, but at night during the summer, you can expect to catch sharks ANYWHERE.


Jesse


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

Digger said:


> Rory you need to take a Peterson's with you to ID the sharks. Now the Dogfish don't have teeth as I remember. The big thing is a toothed shark must be 54 inches to possibly be legal.
> 
> http://new-brunswick.net/new-brunswick/sharks/species.html




Digger would that be "A Field Guide To Atlantic Coast Fishes" ? and where can you find one locally.

Butch


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Yes that is the one. The link I provided does include the Dogfish.

You should be able to get that a any of the big Box book stores, Border's, Barnes & Noble, Booksmillion etc. But believe me the Iding is the fun part.


----------

